# Oct 2018 Civil Pe - Thiughts?



## mnguy88 (Oct 30, 2017)

I took the Civil PE - Structural exam last Friday. It was my second time. How did everyone feel about the exam?

i thought the breadth was light on structural and heavy on water resource and geotech questions, my weakest subjects. It was quite different from last cycle’s exam which was expected. 

I don’t have a structural background and thought the depth was difficult for me. I felt like it was more difficult than in April. Im pretty disappointed in my performance. Any structurals have input? Some of the code books I used in April, I didn’t use this time around. I feel like I didn’t pass. Thiughts about taking it again in April horrifies me!


----------



## mnguy88 (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow! It’s monday! My apologies on all the spelling errors!

*oct 2017

*Thoughts


----------



## User1 (Oct 30, 2017)

A good friend tested in civil/structural this friday. she had the same thoughts about the AM and was very frustrated by it. PM she felt confident about, but her background is structural. I've told her about eb so hopefully she'll be by to share her thoughts firsthand  good luck! go spam while you wait!


----------



## smrob (Nov 3, 2017)

I took the Civil WRE, second time as well.  Funny, I thought the AM was way heavy on geotech and structures - my 2 worst areas.  I thought that about the April 17 exam, too.  There definitely seemed to be more concept questions this time, especially structural and geotech ones.


----------

